# Looking for an English native speaker au pair or babysitter



## com (Sep 17, 2008)

We are looking for a confident, reliable person with childcare experience to help us look after our 2 little girls (5 and 3). We are an international nice family living in Porto, Portugal. I am from Spain and my husband from Germany. We just came back from the United States and we are interested in hiring an English native speaker Au Pair for bringing the children to the school, picking them up and expend some time with them. It is a good opportunity if you want to start in Portugal or just learn the language. If you are living already here even better.


----------

